# Where can I find silica-free play sand?



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

And, how much does it cost, roughly? I have a sand and water table to fill for ds's birthday party on Wednesday, as well as one of those turtle sandboxes, and all I have seen so far is play sand bags that to not say silica free already. And I would of course like it to be as non-toxic as possible.







I've been to walmart, and the home depot website. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Never mind, I looked up some old threads and got some answers.







I am going to Lowe's and looking for regular playsand that isn't dusty.


----------

